# Nissan Titan



## jcramer

Truck and plow newbie... just curious if anybody is using a plow on a Titan right now, and what kinds?

I have a 2005 Titan, XE King Cab. Interested in getting a plow, and I know it can't handle a "regular commercial" plow, but was hoping for something a little beefier than like a Homesteader...

Thanks!


----------



## basher

Check out the Snoway 26 series. Have a couple customers using them very successfully on the Titan.


----------



## PA-plow-at-home

Look at the signature area for Plowsite member "linycctitan". It lists a 2006 Titan, and a 7'6" Sno-Way 26 Series plow. Here is a link to a thread that linycctitan posted in:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=46211&page=2

If anybody has any photos of a Nissan Titan with a plow, I'd love to see them.


----------



## salopez

what about a western midwieght or blizzard 720lt


----------



## Peterbilt

I use a 2005 Nissan Frontier SE with a 7.5" Sno-way 22. Its hands down the best plow truck I have ever used.

If you do buy a blade. Get a SNO-WAY!!!!!

Peterbilt


----------



## PA-plow-at-home

Peterbilt;432374 said:


> I use a 2005 Nissan Frontier SE with a 7.5" Sno-way 22. Its hands down the best plow truck I have ever used.
> 
> If you do buy a blade. Get a SNO-WAY!!!!!
> 
> Peterbilt


*Peterbilt,
Can you post some photos of your Nissan Frontier with the plow on it?*


----------



## YardMedic

The Fisher 7.5" LD should do fine for it.


----------



## toby4492

jcramer;390765 said:


> Truck and plow newbie... just curious if anybody is using a plow on a Titan right now, and what kinds?
> 
> I have a 2005 Titan, XE King Cab. Interested in getting a plow, and I know it can't handle a "regular commercial" plow, but was hoping for something a little beefier than like a Homesteader...
> 
> Thanks!


A 26 Series Sno-Way would make a great fit for your ride.



Peterbilt;432374 said:


> I use a 2005 Nissan Frontier SE with a 7.5" Sno-way 22. Its hands down the best plow truck I have ever used.
> 
> If you do buy a blade. Get a SNO-WAY!!!!!
> 
> Peterbilt


We at Sno-Way appreciate your business. Thanks for the props!!


----------



## linycctitan

*Working on pics*

I know this thread originally began in May, but I will have pics posted this weekend. Very happy with my SnoWay. I also have a 3500HD Dump that I'll be setting up for next year, and trust me, I will be going all SnoWay on that also. I'll keep you all posted. Hey "PA", thanks for the plug!!

salopez - the only western offered for the Titan is the Suburbanite (same as Fisher Homesteader) & the Blizzard 720 is just too short, my 7'6" blade seems a bit too short in some situations at full angle. Hopeing for some wings soon!


----------



## linycctitan

*Pics posted*

see http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=51558 for pics. thanks.


----------



## NHJAKE

*Boss !!!!*

I know that I'm way late posting here, However I'm on my second winter with a 7.5 Boss Sport Duty. And this is a great set-up. I have a 04 Titan Crew Cab. I plowed for 6 years for State Of New Hampshire DOT before becoming a full-time firefighter. I do 20 Residential drives, no problems to speak of. Poly push blade with a steel cutting edge. I looked a others but this looked like the best built imo. Only draw back is with the lower weight of the plow it won't back drag like a 8' steel plow....not that I thaught it would.

By a BOSS........you won't be dissapointed!

Plowing in NH.....


----------



## PA-plow-at-home

Here is a pic (that I found somewhere on the web) of a Titan with a Boss plow.


----------



## linycctitan

PA-plow-at-home;469657 said:


> Here is a pic (that I found somewhere on the web) of a Titan with a Boss plow.


yeah, that's the standard duty plow that Boss does not recommend for the Titan. I called 3 Boss dealers after finding that pic a while back, they all said that they would not install it. 2 of them told me that they wouldn't even sell it to me "out the door" for my truck. It's all the better though, as I love my SnoWay, espeacially for backblading residentials.


----------



## niv

The Boss looks to be a lot better setup, thats a sharp heavy duty plow.


----------



## mrplowmn

I have a Blizzard 760lt on a 2004 Titan. It works great! I'm selling the Titan and getting a heavy duty truck to pull skid steer. If someone wants plow or mount let me know.


----------



## linycctitan

mrplowmn;608748 said:


> I have a Blizzard 760lt on a 2004 Titan. It works great! I'm selling the Titan and getting a heavy duty truck to pull skid steer. If someone wants plow or mount let me know.


I pull a Bobcat S185 with my Titan on a fairly regular basis. Pulls like a champ! I'd estimate the total combo weight (machine + trailer) at around 9000#. Unless you're towing it all week and planning to get a diesel rig, I'd stay with the Titan. I love mine.


----------



## Ric3077

You guys think a sno-way would work on a Titan 2WD or is it not even worth it...It would just be doing driveways and maybe a couple tiny commercial lots with less than 30 parking spaces,


----------



## linycctitan

2wd + plow + snow = no traction without serious weight in the back. Love Titans, love SnoWay, but wouldn't even attempt putting a blade on anything 2wd unless its a dually or a dump with a vbox in the back.


----------



## BlackLab

mrplowmn;608748 said:


> I have a Blizzard 760lt on a 2004 Titan. It works great! I'm selling the Titan and getting a heavy duty truck to pull skid steer. If someone wants plow or mount let me know.


I have a 07 Titan that I've been think about putting a plow on. Do you still have that Blizzard 760lt?

I've also heard good things about the sno-way plows.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life

IMO look for the most blade (width and height) with the least weight (strain on your trucks front end) and the most groudn clearance (including mounting bracket) with if available down pressure (to do less wear and tear on your truck because your using the hydraulics on your plow to do the work) that you can fit on your truck.

Once you research all the plows, you'll realize it doesn't matter if its black, red, yellow, white, orange, clear or stainless steel. Its about the once that does the most with the least penalty on your truck.


----------



## BlackLab

I've called several dealers about the Sno-Way & Curtis plows and all have said there are no sizes/models that will fit on a Titan...any suggestions? Though, these same plows fit the Frontier.....WTF!


----------



## BlackLab

*Titan looking for a plow*



linycctitan;650681 said:


> 2wd + plow + snow = no traction without serious weight in the back. Love Titans, love SnoWay, but wouldn't even attempt putting a blade on anything 2wd unless its a dually or a dump with a vbox in the back.


Were there any special modifications needed to mount that Sno-Way 26 on your Titan??


----------



## BlackLab

basher;390787 said:


> Check out the Snoway 26 series. Have a couple customers using them very successfully on the Titan.


Basher, dealers have told me they wouldn't mount a Sno-way 26 (or any plow for that matter) on my 07 Titan...any suggestions?


----------



## linycctitan

BlackLab;685365 said:


> Were there any special modifications needed to mount that Sno-Way 26 on your Titan??


No special mods, but I do have the 2" front leveling kit and without it the mount would be to low. Last Fri/Sat I was running it for 18+ hours straight with no problems what so ever. I love my Titan and love my SnoWay!!


BlackLab;685366 said:


> Basher, dealers have told me they wouldn't mount a Sno-way 26 (or any plow for that matter) on my 07 Titan...any suggestions?


Do they give you any reasoning or just that they won't do it? I don't understand why there are dealers out there that will not install stuff even when the mfg's say it's ok!! Good luck with the hunt!


----------



## BlackLab

no explanation was given. I received a couple quotes for the 7' 6" homesteader ($3675 installed/out the door). Do you mind giving me a ballpark figure on what you paid for the Sno-Way 26?

And do you think I'd be able to find a used plow at the end of the season for a better price then buying one now and avoiding my 09 plowing fees, which are already $120 (06-07 $550 & 07-08 $700:angry?


----------



## jadyejr

I heard that titans had the same rear ends as the frontier, that basically they were oversized frontiers with v8s.... Is that true?


----------



## mattpugs

Seems to be a mix of responses. I have a 2007 Titan - and I am looking at putting a plow on it. Would you recommend the Sno-Way or the Fisher?


----------



## BlackLab

I think I'm going with a Fisher Homesteader...I'd rather the sno-way 26 though. Where are you located?


----------



## mattpugs

*What type of plow....*

I am located in northern NH. The price point for the Fisher seems to be better ($3,700 installed) - the SnoWay is about $4500 (installed) - I am thinking of going for the less expensive, but I don't believe that is for the minute mount.


----------



## plownoob

u have to call around. dealer prices vary. I got a 29t installed for $4800 with tax.


----------



## NHJAKE

It was fall of 2006 but my 7'6" Boss was $3600.......That homesteader is really tiny...so unless doing juust your own drive I would skip it.


----------



## BlackLab

*boss*

Which model Boss plow are you using?


----------



## NHJAKE

I have a 7'6" Sport Duty on my 04 Crew Cab Titan.....It has been great! This is it's 3rd winter and I do 20 driveways.


----------



## linycctitan

jadyejr;690349 said:


> I heard that titans had the same rear ends as the frontier, that basically they were oversized frontiers with v8s.... Is that true?


I will only answer your question with one word as it seems you might just be here to stir the pot. False.


mattpugs;691192 said:


> Seems to be a mix of responses. I have a 2007 Titan - and I am looking at putting a plow on it. Would you recommend the Sno-Way or the Fisher?


The Homesteader is not big enough for the Titan especially at full angle. I strongly recommend the SnoWay 26. 


BlackLab;691716 said:


> I think I'm going with a Fisher Homesteader...I'd rather the sno-way 26 though. Where are you located?


I would not spend that kind of money until you see and hear factual information. As I've stated before the Homie is a descent unit, it's only 6'8" and I can tell you that there are plenty of times when my 7'6" SnoWay 26 isn't wide enough. The width of the Titan just barely clears the windrows at full angle with my SnoWay, so I'm sure with a blade that is 10" shorter you would probably be running over your trails even with the blade straight. I have logged just over 86 hours on my Titan/SnoWay with a 70/30 commercial/residential mix, not a single problem or concern (besides a slightly "modified" tailgate now!!lol). Once I pony up and put a set of wings on it I will be even happier.


----------



## RangerDogg

*titan plow*

Im new also try the snow dogg. im not sure if you have one near you but.I have plowed for 17 years.I have a ford ranger with a md 68 snowdogg it only ways 380 not including frame mount it works awesom. I didnt want a homesteader and the curtis is another great plow i had one a snowprow 3000 for 4 years no problem.They make a great plow.Hope this helps


----------



## Nascar24

BlackLab;689527 said:


> no explanation was given. I received a couple quotes for the 7' 6" homesteader ($3675 installed/out the door). Do you mind giving me a ballpark figure on what you paid for the Sno-Way 26?
> 
> And do you think I'd be able to find a used plow at the end of the season for a better price then buying one now and avoiding my 09 plowing fees, which are already $120 (06-07 $550 & 07-08 $700:angry?


Heres one for your Titan, 7' Meyer MDII Like New! All beef! not plastic! I have all the Titan mounts, wiring, controls and light modules, $2800

I have everything you'll need call me at 508 753 6617 ( Central Mass)


----------



## ogdenflooring

7 1/2' Westerm Midweight Would prolly work pretty good for ya. I'm very impressed with mine. Full size plow only weighs 540#. Ultramount system is the easiest IMO. $4300 new. I've got $2300 into mine. I love it!!


----------



## ogdenflooring

Looks like Nascar has a nice setup for ya though!!!!


----------



## BlackLab

*Dude...you're a week late!!!*



nascar24;745549 said:


> heres one for your titan, 7' meyer mdii like new! All beef! Not plastic! I have all the titan mounts, wiring, controls and light modules, $2800
> 
> i have everything you'll need call me at 508 753 6617 ( central mass)


xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BlackLab

I had a Fisher installed last week. I would have jumped on this one in a second....Anyone that needs one, this is it. I appreciate the offer, you shouldn't have a problem moving it at that price. Thanks again....quick question, is it 7 foot even or 7' 6''


----------



## Nascar24

hi

It is a 7' model


----------

